# IPFW PPS / Threshold



## Cahit (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello ,

I have a problem with ipfw , i need to add some ip addresses to Table 2 dynamically if they exceeds the 450packets per seconds to single destination.

Our freebsd box located as this :

Router ------- FreBSD ------ Switch ------ Servers.

It is just working as WAF / IDS / IPS .

there are 2 problems

1. I do not need to block an ip address depending on bandwith , because bandwith is meaningless on firewall boxes.Most important thing is PPS . Is there any way to trace /32 sources depending on pps ? 

2. If it exceeds this traffic should i add the ip to address table auto ?


----------



## CyberCr33p (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't think you can do ipfw filtering based in pps. I was looking the same few weeks ago.


----------

